# Merit & Waiting List for Admission in MBBS Under PTAP for the Session 2012-13



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

*Merit & Waiting list for admission in MBBS against 15 Pak. Origin seats under PTAP for the Session 2012-13 

Sr. *
*Name *
*Nationality *
*Marks *
*Institution *
1 
Sidra Ahmed 
USA 
967 
King Edward Medical University, Lahore 
2 
Malab Sana Balouch 
British 
956 
Ayub Medical College, Abbotabad 
3 
Ali Abbas Azim-Naqvi 
British 
942 
Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore 
4 
Sungeen Khan 
U.K. 
935 
King Edward Medical University, Lahore 
5 
Shahzeb Ali Javed 
USA 
928 
King Edward Medical University, Lahore 
6 
Saif Ali Anjum 
British 
928 
Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 
7 
Thamarah Badr Ahmad 
USA 
920 
Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 
8 
Haris Bhatti 
USA 
918 
Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore 
9 
Shaun Zshaan Abid 
USA 
900 
Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore 
10 
Iman Zia Chaudhary 
British 
894 
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
11 
Aleena Arshad Hussain 
USA 
890 
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
12 
Hassan Salman Sheikh 
USA 
889 
Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi 
13 
Kamilah Azam 
British 
887 
Khyber Medical College, Peshwar 
14 
Rimsha Farooq Khan 
Canada 
887 
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
15 
Samreen Zaidi 
British 
886 
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 




*Note: *The selected candidates are directed to intimate their acceptance on or before *November 19, 2012*. In case they do not inform their willingness by the deadline the seat will be given to next candidate on merit and no claim whatsoever in this regard will be entertained. The acceptance may be sent to Economic Affairs Division by fax +92-51-9211822. *WAITING LIST *
 Sr. 
Name 
Nationality 
Marks 
1 
Ayesha Saleem Kang 
USA 
883 
2 
Zainab Maryam Anwar 
USA 
882 
3 
Mechale sana Balouch 
British 
880 
4 
Iqra Najam Malik 
Bahrain 
880 
5 
Shazia Hussain Miranda 
Maxico 
878 

*
Merit & Waiting list for admission in BDS against 02 Pak. Origin seats under PTAP for the Session 2012-13*


*Sr. *
*Name *
*Nationality *
*Marks *
*Institution *
1 
Zainab Nidaa Ahsan 
British 
894 
De?Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore 
2 
Iqra Najam Malik 
Bahrain 
880 
De?Montmorency College of Dentistry, Lahore 


*Note: *The selected candidates are directed to intimate their acceptance on or before *November 19, 2012*. In case they do not inform their willingness by the deadline the seat will be given to next candidate on merit and no claim whatsoever in this regard will be entertained. The acceptance may be sent to Economic Affairs Division by fax +92-51-9211822. *WAITING LIST *
 *Sr. *
*Name *
*Nationality *
*Marks *
1 
Nimra Malik 
Canada 
861 
2 
Mariya Rashid Ahmad Chaudhry 
Bahrain 
850 
3 
Sara Fatima 
Canada 
845 
4 
Kashmala Pervaiz Amirzadah 
British 
825


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but situation for last years merit and this year would probably be similar and I have a simple question.
2014 merit list is here: Economic Affairs Division

Since for PTAP the students has to do FSc from abroad, they go through IBCC and for foreign transcripts they dock, 10% and then 5% marks. So the most a foreign students can have is 955 aprx (considering its not 15% once). So with foreign students having 967 or so, how do these marks work out.

My guess is either these students do Pakistani FSc but from abroad like perhaps Federal board takes exams in Saudia. Second possibility this xxx/1100 that is calculated is not based on just FSC but also Grade 9 and 10 or perhaps SAT 2 or entrance test. Third is maybe these marks are listed without the 10% plus 5% jurmana. OR perhaps there is some other logical explanation that I don't know about.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

escalations said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but situation for last years merit and this year would probably be similar and I have a simple question.
> 2014 merit list is here: Economic Affairs Division
> 
> Since for PTAP the students has to do FSc from abroad, they go through IBCC and for foreign transcripts they dock, 10% and then 5% marks. So the most a foreign students can have is 955 aprx (considering its not 15% once). So with foreign students having 967 or so, how do these marks work out.
> ...


nah the IBCC doesn't look at SAT 2 or anything. I had a 3.8 GPA in High School from California United States and I got 708/1100 in IBCC. 

- - - Updated - - -

I would not have a chance in hell to get on the PTAP merit list. these USA kids on the PTAP merit list must be geniuses.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> nah the IBCC doesn't look at SAT 2 or anything. I had a 3.8 GPA in High School from California United States and I got 708/1100 in IBCC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> I would not have a chance in hell to get on the PTAP merit list. these USA kids on the PTAP merit list must be geniuses.


Thanks for the reply. In your case that would add up if they dock 15% but it just does not add up having 967/1100 marks if IBCC docked 15%. Even if a student has 1100/1100 marks from abroad how did they score 967/1100 after IBCC deducted 15%?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

escalations said:


> Thanks for the reply. In your case that would add up if they dock 15% but it just does not add up having 967/1100 marks if IBCC docked 15%. Even if a student has 1100/1100 marks from abroad how did they score 967/1100 after IBCC deducted 15%?


I understand your point completely . I have no idea how these kids are getting 967/1100 in IBCC. Maybe they knew someone in the IBCC at at the time when they were doing calculations. they don't really pay attention to detail when doing the conversions. it took some guy named Amjad 5 mins to convert my american high school transcripts to IBCC score 708.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

I went to the IBCC office and I asked them how do these American High School kids get 967/1100 in IBCC. The maximum you can get in IBCC if you do High school in USA is 888/1100. They gave me 708/1100 in IBCC and I had a 3.8 GPA in American High school with A's in Physics chem and bio


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

969 in IBCC is the highest you can get if you did high school in USA. they look at six subjects only . you need A+ in everything to get 969


----------

